# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  حذف تکه کد تبلیغاتی از برنامه ارسال SMS

## fazelm

سلام من از یه سورس برای ارسال اس ام اس استفاده کردم و  ارسال هم میکنه ولی اول  اس ام اس تبلیغات میاره و نمی دونم این متن تبلیغات رو از کجا میاره این هم کدش :

If chkConcatenate.Value = 1 Then
   objSMS.Concatenate = True
Else
   objSMS.Concatenate = False
End If
objSMS.CharEncoding = cboCharacter.ItemData(cboCharacter.ListIndex)
objSMS.ValidityPeriod = txtValidityPeriod.Text & MidB$(cboValidity.Text, 1, 2)

If optUnicode.Value = True Then
   objSMS.SendMessage txtUnicode, txtPhoneNo, chkDeliveryReport.Value, chkAlert.Value
End If

If optNormal.Value = True Then
   objSMS.SendMessage txtMessage, txtPhoneNo, chkDeliveryReport.Value, chkAlert.Value
End If

If optWapPush.Value = True Then
   'Set content created date
   If chkCreatedOn.Value = 1 Then
       objSMS.WapPushCreatedOn = True
   Else
       objSMS.WapPushCreatedOn = False
   End If
   objSMS.WapPushAction = cboAction.ListIndex
   If chkExpiryTime.Value Then
      objSMS.WapPushExpiryTime = txtExpiryTime.Text & Left$(cboExpiryTime.Text, 1)
   End If
   Call objSMS.WapPushEncode(txtPhoneNo.Text, txtMessage.Text, txtWapPushUrl.Text, chkDeliveryReport.Value)
   If objSMS.WapPushCheckLength = False Then
      MsgBox "Can not send the message since Wap Push message exceeds permissible length.", vbInformation
      Exit Sub
   End If
   objSMS.WapPushSend
End If

If objSMS.ErrorNo = 0 Then
   t.AddItem (txtPhoneNo.Text & " SENDED ")
   'MsgBox "Message sent successfully.", vbInformation
Else
    f.AddItem (txtPhoneNo.Text & " (X) ERROR ")
   'MsgBox objSMS.ErrorDescription, vbCritical
End If

----------


## fazelm

این هم سورس کامل اش هست وقتی اس ام اس رو میفرسته اولش مینویسه : www.logiccodesoft.com
که من می خوام این رو اول اس ام اس ارسال نکنه
لطفا کمک !!

----------


## Nima NT

شاید کامپوننتی که دارید ازش برای ارسال اس ام اس استفاده میکنید درست کرک نشده ، چون این کار به نظر میاد نشان دهنده بودن نسخه تریال یا دموی کامپوننت هست.

----------


## fazelm

> شاید کامپوننتی که دارید ازش برای ارسال اس ام اس استفاده میکنید درست کرک نشده ، چون این کار به نظر میاد نشان دهنده بودن نسخه تریال یا دموی کامپوننت هست.


در این سورس از هیچ کامپونت یا dll ای استفاده نشده - لطفا یه نگاهی بهش بندازین  :گریه:

----------


## MahmoodGH

> در این سورس از هیچ کامپونت یا dll ای استفاده نشده - لطفا یه نگاهی بهش بندازین


دوست من نرم افزار شما از کامپوننتی به نام *  Logiccode GSM SMS ActiveX استفاده می کنه که از قرار معلوم نسخه ی تریال اون هست.

*Set objSMS = New GSMSMS

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

از منوی Project  گزینه refrences  رو بزنید.خواهید دید که از کامپوننت  Logic code gsm sms  استفاده کرده که 100% کرکش مشکل داره.جناب nima NT  درست فرمودند.

----------


## fazelm

کرک شده ی این موجود هست ؟؟

یا سورس دیگه ای

خیلی گشتم پیدا نکردم - لطفا کمک !!!

----------


## Nima NT

میتونید از کامپوننت Kylix SMS ActiveX Control استفاده کنید ، کرکش راحت تر گیر میاد.

----------


## fazelm

> میتونید از کامپوننت Kylix SMS ActiveX Control استفاده کنید ، کرکش راحت تر گیر میاد.


این کامپونت رو گیر آوردم - کسی میتونه درباره کد نویسیش منو راهنمایی کنه ؟؟؟

( قابل توجه مدیران : درباره کد نویسی در ویبی 6 راهنمایی می خوام )

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

این یه سمپل برای کار با این کامپوننت

----------


## fazelm

خیلی ممنون از همگی فقط یه سوال من این کامپونت رو از یه سایت قسمت دلفی دانلود کردم - آیا این کامپونت که دانلود کردم با وی بی 6 هم کار میکند ؟؟

اگر نه >> آیا کسی برای وی بی 6 داره ؟؟

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

نسخه دلفی روی وی بی کار نمی کند.
اینجا ارائه فایلهای کرک و در کل فعالیت وارز ممنوعه.
چیز نایابی نیست.توی نت فراوونه.

----------


## JohnSmith

آخرين نسخه Kylix SMS ActiveX  كه نسخه 5.5 است در سايت irancomponent.persianblog.ir ديدم. البته 

كمپوننت هاي ديگري هم داشت.

----------


## fazelm

ولی من این dll کامپونت دلفی رو کپی کردم تو system32 و برنامه با وی بی 6 کار کرد

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

> ولی من این dll کامپونت دلفی رو کپی کردم تو system32 و برنامه با وی بی 6 کار کرد


خدا را شکر.

----------


## fazelm

فقط یه سوال دیگه :

میشه به جای شماره ی موبایل من ، شماره ای مثل 3000...... رو بندازه ؟؟؟

مثل این اس ام اس های تبلیغاتی

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

> فقط یه سوال دیگه :
> 
> میشه به جای شماره ی موبایل من ، شماره ای مثل 3000...... رو بندازه ؟؟؟
> 
> مثل این اس ام اس های تبلیغاتی


خیر.این شماره توسط مرکز مخابرات با توجه به سیم کارت تعیین میشه و به مخاطب ارسال میشه. 
فقط وقتی امکان داره که از پروتکل هایی نظیر  SMPP  و  HTTP  برای ارسال استفاده کنید که مستلزم تهیه سرویس و پنل مربوطه از شرکت های طرف قرارداد اپراتورها  جهت ارسال پیامک است

----------


## fazelm

> خیر.این شماره توسط مرکز مخابرات با توجه به سیم کارت تعیین میشه و به مخاطب ارسال میشه. 
> فقط وقتی امکان داره که از پروتکل هایی نظیر SMPP و HTTP برای ارسال استفاده کنید که مستلزم تهیه سرویس و پنل مربوطه از شرکت های طرف قرارداد اپراتورها جهت ارسال پیامک است


به نظر دوستان از اینترنت برای ارسال اس ام اس تبلیغاتی استفاده کنم یا سرویس های اینترنتی ؟؟؟

----------


## jaafar1363

> فقط یه سوال دیگه :
> 
> میشه به جای شماره ی موبایل من ، شماره ای مثل 3000...... رو بندازه ؟؟؟
> 
> مثل این اس ام اس های تبلیغاتی



سلام دوست عزیز
می تونی در رابطه با برنامه ات بیشتر برام توضیح بدی؟

----------


## fazelm

> سلام دوست عزیز
> می تونی در رابطه با برنامه ات بیشتر برام توضیح بدی؟


من به وسیله یک سورس ارسال اس ام اس یک برنامه ساختم که لیست یه سری شماره موبایل و متن رو میدی و برنامه به این ها ارسال میکنه

----------


## relax_cp

> آخرين نسخه Kylix SMS ActiveX  كه نسخه 5.5 است در سايت irancomponent.persianblog.ir ديدم. البته 
> 
> كمپوننت هاي ديگري هم داشت.


مرد حسابي اين سايت كه پولي هست. رايگان نيست.

----------


## jaafar1363

> من به وسیله یک سورس ارسال اس ام اس یک برنامه ساختم که لیست یه سری شماره موبایل و متن رو میدی و برنامه به این ها ارسال میکنه




*برنامه ات خصوصیه.یعنی نمی تونی سورسشو به اشتراک بذاری؟
*

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

> *برنامه ات خصوصیه.یعنی نمی تونی سورسشو به اشتراک بذاری؟
> *


دوست عزیز چیز خاصی نداره.همون سمپل که گذاشتم رو دستکاری کنید که شماره ها رو توسط حلقه ارسال کنه.

----------


## SilverGold

سلام خسته نباشيد اين تاپيك رو من الان خوندم اگر مشكلتون حل نشد كافيهه به من اعلام كنيد تا من راهنمايي تون كنم من تا بحال با اين كامپوننت چند نرم افزار نوشتم

----------


## tarantino

من از kylix استفاده كردم و هيچ مشكلي نيست فقط وقتي پيامك واسه گيرنده ارسال ميكنه... از گيرنده درخواست جواب ميكنه؟ چطور ميشه "درخواست پاسخ" رو غير فعال كرد؟

----------


## khandaye

اگر مشکلی داشتین باهام تماس بگیرین از اینجا می تونین دانلود کنین اگر با فایل اجرایی مشکل داشتین با KGB زیپ شده 
www.Fnborna.com

----------


## jaafar1363

> سلام خسته نباشيد اين تاپيك رو من الان خوندم اگر مشكلتون حل نشد كافيهه به من اعلام كنيد تا من راهنمايي تون كنم من تا بحال با اين كامپوننت چند نرم افزار نوشتم


 
سلام
خوبین؟
می تونم ازتون خواهش کنم یه برنامه برای* پایان دوره کاردانی ام* پیشنهاد بدین.
ممنون میشم

----------


## oxygen77

سلام عزیز 
احتمالا با فالس کردن مقدار chkWapPush مشکل شما حل خواهد شد
امتحان کنید

----------

